# Ordered MRV install sunday have Questions



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok I have a HR 22 downstairs in main room to 50" plasma.
I have a R15 upstairs to HD 32" LCD with only one line d/t installation difficulties
I have a 15 yr old Sony 35" in kids play roon with no hook up

I purchased another HD-DVR to replace R15 upstairs for extra recording space
Have new install of old R15 moving to kids room
Keep HR 20 in main room.
All will be on SWM

If when my 35" non hd tv dies and replace with HD TV I can still use R15 to view, just not MRV?

I understand that to use MRV I will have to get an addition HD Reciever

Am I correct in this?

Also I have installation concerns about new room as one installer years ago told me it would have to run outside line all around house as opposed to in attic d/t cant fish line down wall.
Also I have cox cable going into house for internet. Can someone give me a link as to how this DECA works? Is it like the interent connecters I plug into the outlets to avoid wireless thru the house?
Sorry for length!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The R15 will no longer be usable once you are upgraded to SWM.


----------



## newlions (Sep 11, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> The R15 will no longer be usable once you are upgraded to SWM.


DirecTV should have realized this when you ordered and said you would get an R16 or higher (free upgrade part of MRV install). An R16 can do SWM but not MRV. I am in the same boat with an R15. I am going to push the installer to replace it with an HR24 if he has one on the truck.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

newlions said:


> I am in the same boat with an R15. I am going to push the installer to replace it with an HR24 if he has one on the truck.


The chances of an installer replacing your SD-DVR with an HD-DVR without that being on your work order are ZERO. If he were to do that, the TECH would be charged several hundred dollars for the receiver.

R15s will be replaced with R16s.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

What about the Tivo units? I'm told those need to be replaced as well.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> What about the Tivo units? I'm told those need to be replaced as well.


They should be replaced with an R16.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> What about the Tivo units? I'm told those need to be replaced as well.


They don't work on SWM, so they either need to get upgraded [outside of the DECA/MRV upgrade], deactivated, or maybe swapped with SD DVRs.


----------



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> The chances of an installer replacing your SD-DVR with an HD-DVR without that being on your work order are ZERO. If he were to do that, the TECH would be charged several hundred dollars for the receiver.
> 
> R15s will be replaced with R16s.


Now I am a little confused. My phone rep assured me that my d10 would be replaced with a Hxx and my r15 would be replaced with a HRxx. I already have an HR21 and HR22 running SWM with the other two receivers running off of an 18" dish.

Is this inaccurate? All it says on my e-mail confirmation is "Standard Received Swap".

How am I supposed to have a true "Whole Home DVR" if they swap non-MRV receivers with non-MRV receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

humanjas said:


> Now I am a little confused. My phone rep assured me that my d10 would be replaced with a Hxx and my r15 would be replaced with a HRxx. I already have an HR21 and HR22 running SWM with the other two receivers running off of an 18" dish.
> 
> Is this inaccurate? All it says on my e-mail confirmation is "Standard Received Swap".
> 
> How am I supposed to have a true "Whole Home DVR" if they swap non-MRV receivers with non-MRV receivers.


Moving from SD to HD receivers would be an extra cost and separate from the MRV/DECA upgrade package.
The HR21 & HR22 give you the "whole home DVR', but just not to every viewing location without upgrading all receivers to HD.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> The chances of an installer replacing your SD-DVR with an HD-DVR without that being on your work order are ZERO. If he were to do that, the TECH would be charged several hundred dollars for the receiver.
> 
> R15s will be replaced with R16s.


Interesting side note - have a couple of owned R15's in the system, was informed that they would be swapped for leased R16's and they would take the R15's with them.


----------



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Moving from SD to HD receivers would be an extra cost and separate from the MRV/DECA upgrade package.
> The HR21 & HR22 give you the "whole home DVR', but just not to every viewing location without upgrading all receivers to HD.


Even more confusing now that I've sent them an email asking which type of receives I will get. My two non HR receivers are a D10 and an R15. This is the response I received back about getting receivers that are compatible for both SWiM and Whole Home DVR

"""Below is the list of Whole-Home DVR Service compatible receivers:

Receivers Capable of Recording, Receiving, & Sending Shared Whole-Home DVR Content (With a DECA attached):
HR20 
HR21 
HR22 
R22s 
*After Whole-Home DVR service is added to the account, can record, send, and receive shared content.
*Doesn't fulfill minimum hardware eligibility requirements for Whole-Home DVR offers. 
HR23 
HR24 No external DECA is needed; one is built into the receiver:

Receivers Capable of Getting Shared Whole-Home DVR Content (With a DECA attached):
H21
H23
H24 No external DECA is needed; one is built into the receive

On the other hand, incompatible receivers are (Need a filter attached to prevent signal distortion from the network.) : 
D12
R16
H20

Lastly, receivers swapped for during Whole-Home DVR Upgrades are:
D11s or older
R15s or older
HR10-250s and H20s or older 
*Swapped for a SWiM and Whole-Home DVR compatible receiver.
*HR10-250s are swapped for a DIRECTV Plus HD DVR.
All Legacy receivers"""

To me, that sounds like they will be providing me with a receiver that is capable of receiving whole home dvr recordings.

I guess I'll have to wait and see, but I definitely don't feel like shelling out $150 for an R-16, D-12 and a 2 year comittment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

They'll be providing SWiM compatible receivers and DECA networking for the $150.
Adding networking to receivers without a network jack, would be "in addition" to the $150.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Looks like I need to call Dtv back. They led me to believe they would install the SWM and MRV Berween my two HD DVRs and move my R15 to my kids room(new install) that would function as a regular R15. That way when my analog tv in kids room dies, I just have to get an HD recieved to make MRV work in that room as well.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

They will do that, except they will have to swap your R15 for an R16 or else it won't work at all anymore. This will require a 1 year commitment for the swapout but shouldn't cost anything other than the $99 DECA/MRV fee +$49 install fee.

If you later decide to upgrade that TV you will swap out the R16 for a newer HD receiver. If you get an H24 or HR24 or newer it will most likely have DECA built in and you won't have to do anything to get MRV working in that room. If you get an older HD receiver or HD-DVR you will need a DECA adapter to hook up to it for MRV.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

So if I want to have DirecTV swap out an R15 for an R22 so both SWM & *MRV* will work, I will have to pay for that?

(I am already planning on buying an HR24 to replace my other R15 and I have an HR20-700 also.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rob Dawn said:


> So if I want to have DirecTV swap out an R15 for an R22 so both SWM & *MRV* will work, I will have to pay for that?
> 
> (I am already planning on buying an HR24 to replace my other R15 and I have an HR20-700 also.)


Doubt you'll even get a R22.
For MRV you'll need to leverage an upgrade over the R16 that is part of the SWiM & connected home [MRV] upgrade.


----------

